# 1992 Giant Yukon - Overhaul



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

*My overhauled 1992 Giant Yukon.*

*Before:*









*After:*









































































*General Details:*

I needed a 'neighborhood' bike to ride around with the kids. After buying the bike off of CraigsList for $25, I started a thread asking for help identifying the year. From what I've gathered, I believe it to be a 1992 model.

There are a few things I find really neat about this bike.

It was once a rental bike. It still has the "Recreational Vehicles & Equipment &#8230; Fairport, NY" sticker on the frame. It even has the security cable attaching the seat to the frame so it couldn't be removed by a renter. 

At some point it was put into private ownership and registered in the city of Waukesha, WI. There are other bicycle license stickers under the Waukesha sticker; but, I left them as-is.

Fairport, NY to Waukesha, WI and I bought it from a guy in Frisco, TX. She's traveled a bit...

1992 was the first year the Yukon was produced, and this frame was manufactured in November, 1991. That would make this a first year production run of the Giant Yukon. Not that the Yukon is a collector's item. But, I think it's neat to have a 'first year' bike.

*Overhaul Details:*

I've overhauled one bike before and it was a much newer model. So, I used this as an opportunity to learn by taking down and rebuilding an older bike (and buy a few new tools). 

I removed all components from the frame for cleaning. The derailleurs cleaned up nicely. The crankset cleaned up nicely, also. Just a bit of simple green (diluted) in a spray bottle, soft brush, and a rinse.

On the frame I used two different grits of Maguire's polish to remove some of the dirt from the scratches and brighten up the paint a bit. I didn't try to patch the paint. I just wanted to clean it up.

I lightly sanded the handlebars and gave them a coat of egg-shell black.

I serviced the bearings in the bottom bracket and replaced the bearings in both the front and rear hubs. First time I replaced hub bearings and it was a night-and-day difference on how the wheels turned.

The shifters were a bit tricky. The pawls were stuck on both and they wouldn't engage the cogs. I was able to get the rear shifter working by washing it with WD-40 and working the pawls with a pick. The front shifter wouldn't budge, though. I ended up soaking the shifter in a small metal bowl of "bar and chain oil" for a few days. I then manually worked the pawls and washed it with WD-40 and it came back to life. After letting the WD dry, I sprayed them down generously with silicone lubricant and replaced the covers.

The cantilever brakes were a pain in the neck to adjust. I still don't think I have them completely correct (back still feels soft). But, I need to replace the pads anyway and I'll find an on-line guide to help me adjust them at that time.

The seat still looks a bit nasty. I used Gorilla Tape to fix a couple of the rips and it's coming off from underneath. I'd like to keep the seat on the bike if I can figure out a way to patch it. I'm not looking to make it "like new".

I learned a lot tinkering with this bike and I'm excited to ride it around with the kiddos.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

much better. I like before and after pictures.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

> . The pawls were stuck on both and they wouldn't engage the cogs. I was able to get the rear shifter working by washing it with WD-40 and working the pawls with a pick.


The old "re-animation" trick. I've scored lot's of killer deals because the bike "wouldn't shift".

Nice work, looks good.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Very clean, good job!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice resto. But I couldn't help noticing that in the after picture, it's still a Giant Yukon.

What's with the license sticker?


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

mechagouki said:


> Nice resto. But I couldn't help noticing that in the after picture, it's still a Giant Yukon.


Jackass!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

mechagouki said:


> What's with the license sticker?


The sticker was already on the frame. I left it there (along with the rental company sticker and the seat security cable) because I felt it added character to the bike.


----------



## mrspickless (Jul 28, 2011)

Like it.. looks much better


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

mrspickless said:


> Like it.. looks much better


Thank you. It's now a happy bike.  I've been riding it a few times each with with the kids. I believe I'll get years of reliable service from this bike.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

marpilli said:


> Thank you. It's now a happy bike.  I've been riding it a few times each with with the kids. I believe I'll get years of reliable service from this bike.


You'll easily get years of service. Very nice job.


----------

